# Anyone need dry ferts yet?



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I sold some dry ferts to Chris H. last week and some more to Eric today. I am getting low on KNO3 but am probably good for the next month or two. I will need to place an order so I figured I would see if anyone else is in need of some dry ferts from Greg. We saved a good amount on the shipping by buying in bulk and I would like to do this again. I started a poll so it will be easier for everyone to vote for what they need, if anything 

You can select multiple ferts also and I left the poll open for 30 days.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Matt
I'm in for 1lb of k2s04 and 1/2lb of iron chelate 10%.

Thanks,Allen


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am sorry i just voted in your guys poll. It was on the main page as recent polls. Might want to think about reposting or something. Sorry for screwing with your poll by voting.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

OH! oops, I did too.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt,

Looking at the poll...we have more votes than members. Is this like the presidential elections...vote early and often :heh:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Matt,
> 
> Looking at the poll...we have more votes than members. Is this like the presidential elections...vote early and often :heh:


I know  It seems the poll was on the main page of APC and quite a few people voted. I probably should have put SWOAPE somewhere in the title so only SWOAPE members would have voted in the poll! Hindsight is 20/20 isn't it?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> I know  It seems the poll was on the main page of APC and quite a few people voted. I probably should have put SWOAPE somewhere in the title so only SWOAPE members would have voted in the poll! Hindsight is 20/20 isn't it?


That it is. It looks like our club is growing by leaps and bounds. I am not sure I can have that many people over to look at my tanks. 

On a sad note, I lost one of the discus last night... bummer.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> That it is. It looks like our club is growing by leaps and bounds. I am not sure I can have that many people over to look at my tanks.


Even though we are now near 30 members, it is unusual for more tan 10 or so to be at a meeting at the same time.

We did gain a few new members last month and half of them were from Columbus. I think our "Columbus membership" is now up to six people, including you. Maybe it is time for the Columbus "gang" to start their own "Plant Club". You guys wouldn't have to drive so far that way and I would be more than willing to attend some of your meetings.



ctmpwrdcamry said:


> On a sad note, I lost one of the discus last night... bummer.


Sorry to hear about the Discus. Which one did you loose?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Even though we are now near 30 members, it is unusual for more tan 10 or so to be at a meeting at the same time.
> 
> We did gain a few new members last month and half of them were from Columbus. I think our "Columbus membership" is now up to six people, including you. Maybe it is time for the Columbus "gang" to start their own "Plant Club". You guys wouldn't have to drive so far that way and I would be more than willing to attend some of your meetings.


You may be right. You and I can chat at the auction...



MatPat said:


> Sorry to hear about the Discus. Which one did you loose?


The small peppered one. I am going to try and get 4 more discus at the auction.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> You may be right. You and I can chat at the auction...


Too late, I already started a thread on it 



ctmpwrdcamry said:


> The small peppered one. I am going to try and get 4 more discus at the auction.


Dude, that sucks! Make sure to get to the auction early and remember Jack's "Words of Wisdom" when it comes to bidding on Discus...bid on the first ones actioned before others figure out waht's going on and start a bidding war


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Too late, I already started a thread on it


 I mean in detail, how that would all work out.



MatPat said:


> Dude, that sucks! Make sure to get to the auction early and remember Jack's "Words of Wisdom" when it comes to bidding on Discus...bid on the first ones actioned before others figure out waht's going on and start a bidding war


Delete that right now, your giving away my plan of action! :lol:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I mean in detail, how that would all work out.


Ok then, we can talk more on the 14th. You still want me to pick you up?



ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Delete that right now, your giving away my plan of action! :lol:


Everyone but the new folks already know about it and I gotta give them a fair chance


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Ok then, we can talk more on the 14th. You still want me to pick you up?


It looks that way. I am still finalizing things. Hopefully I will know after lunch.



MatPat said:


> Everyone but the new folks already know about it and I gotta give them a fair chance


But, but...that could cost me money.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

Just to get it out there - I am interested in 1lb of trace (plantex)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My, we have gotten a bit off topic haven't we 

I will be putting in the order with Greg on Tuesday, the 3rd of October. I will order a little bit extra but if anyone else needs anything speak up by Monday at the latest!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just wanted to let all the SWOAPE members know, I placed the order with Greg today. Our dry ferts should be here in time for the Auction this weekend.


----------

